# Homepage für Spielergemeinschaft zu verschenken



## Lucky.Smile (20. August 2008)

*Homepage für Spielergemeinschaft zu verschenken*

Moin zusammen.

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit für meine Spielergemeinschaft diese Homepage auf Basis eines Grundgerüsts von GFXXL designed:

House of Fun

Alle Änderungen sind per Hand im Quelltext von mir geändert worden. Habe keine HTML-Editoren oder sonstiges verwendet. Ebenfalls die neuen Grafiken habe ich selber entworfen (größtenteils).

Da sie nicht mehr genutzt wird finde ich meine Kostbare Arbeit die ich hineingesteckt habe zu wertvoll um sie verroten zu lassen. Daher würde ich sie gerne in Hände geben die die Page pflegen. Natürlich könnt ihr sie auch umbauen, doch würde es mir in der Seele schmerzen 


Also, wer mich überzeugt bekommt die Page geschenkt...


Lucky


----------



## michipolska93 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Homepage für Spielergemeinschaft zu verschenken*

echt coole Page am collste finde ich das oben.


----------



## k-b (21. September 2008)

*AW: Homepage für Spielergemeinschaft zu verschenken*

Ein Java-Applet wie aus dem Bilderbuch!


----------



## Crizzo (23. September 2008)

*AW: Homepage für Spielergemeinschaft zu verschenken*

HTML-Code aus der Steinzeit, Markup Fehler und dazu ein Layout, dass aussieht wie von PHPkit.

@k-b: Gibs zu. Das ist von dir.


----------



## k-b (23. September 2008)

*AW: Homepage für Spielergemeinschaft zu verschenken*

Ach du verfolgst mich auch überall hin!


----------



## Crizzo (23. September 2008)

*AW: Homepage für Spielergemeinschaft zu verschenken*



k-b schrieb:


> Ach du verfolgst mich auch überall hin!


Ich hatte ja gehofft du bist hier nicht... 
Aber wie du am Datum der Registration siehst, bin ich hier schon länger als du.


----------



## k-b (23. September 2008)

*AW: Homepage für Spielergemeinschaft zu verschenken*

Natürlich hast du mich verfolgt, weil du mit einer Anmeldung von mir gerechnet hast!


----------



## Crizzo (23. September 2008)

*AW: Homepage für Spielergemeinschaft zu verschenken*

Ich hab nicht in die Glaskugel geschaut...ehrlich.


----------



## nfsgame (24. September 2008)

*AW: Homepage für Spielergemeinschaft zu verschenken*

Also die Website bringt mein Vista irgendwie dazu ins Basis-Design zurückzuwechseln.


----------



## Crizzo (24. September 2008)

*AW: Homepage für Spielergemeinschaft zu verschenken*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Also die Website bringt mein Vista irgendwie dazu ins Basis-Design zurückzuwechseln.



Geil  Ich wüsste nichtmal wie man das mit Absicht hinbekommt.


----------



## k-b (24. September 2008)

*AW: Homepage für Spielergemeinschaft zu verschenken*

Was genau meint ihr damit?
Bin Linux User


----------



## Philster91 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Homepage für Spielergemeinschaft zu verschenken*



k-b schrieb:


> Was genau meint ihr damit?


Hört sich so an, als wenn die Aero-Oberfläche von Vista deaktiviert wird.


----------



## k-b (24. September 2008)

*AW: Homepage für Spielergemeinschaft zu verschenken*

Wieso das denn, lol.


----------



## fragapple (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Homepage für Spielergemeinschaft zu verschenken*

Sehr bunt die Seite


----------

